# Sticky  Identifying juvenile Pigeons and Doves (UK)



## wildlife-rescue

Juveniles from left to right: - Stock Dove, Collared Dove, Wood Pigeon, Feral Pigeon. PLEASE SCROLL DOWN FOR ID CHART!


----------



## Feefo

Those are great! Thank you so much for taking the trouble. THis is the first time I have ever seen a line-up like that, 

Now I am going to have to beg you to look at another thread, we are all a bit wary of either leaving things too long or causing pain and stress by attempting an inappropriate correction, so it is a difficult one. Your photo of a collared dove with calcium deficiency is about the sum of what I have been able to find on the 'net:

*Antwan the Broken Collared Dove*


----------



## wildlife-rescue

Hi, I think this is the same lady who left a message on our Facebook page this morning. The trouble is that it's so hard to diagnose from a photo. 

It doesn't look like a calcium deficiency to me or splay leg to be honest. It's a bit late in the season for calcium/Vit D deficiency now. I think to be rotated like that, it looks like a fracture of either the Femur joint or the Tib joint and the problem with joint fractures is that they callus over and restrict movement. This would be partularly bad if it is at the top of the femur because she's unlikely to be able to weight bear or stand on it. The only advice I could give her was to get it checked over by a vet so that she knows exactly what is going on. Sorry I can't be more help at this stage.


----------



## Pawbla

Great resource!


----------



## wildlife-rescue

*ID Chart*

This is a more comprehensive chart!


----------



## Feefo

That is amazing! And this thread needs to be a sticky!

Cynthia


----------



## wildlife-rescue

What's a sticky? I'm a newbie to this forum, though not to bird care, hehe!


----------



## Skyeking

wildlife-rescue said:


> What's a sticky? I'm a newbie to this forum, though not to bird care, hehe!


A "sticky" is what I'm about to do to this great thread, it's like flagging the thread as it is an excellent resource for information and identification purposes.

Thank you.


----------



## Pawbla

Stock doves look a lot like our eared doves.


----------



## injured

I am stepping out for a minute


----------



## John_D

Hi Injured - please post anything on this thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=45652


----------

